# life altering trolling motor mod



## JoshKeller (Apr 5, 2015)

well not quite... but close :lol: 

I have a 74 lb minn kota maxxum and a stick steer jet boat. Part of the benefit of my boat is that i dont have to leave my front seat to do anything, except for stowing my trolling motor. until now!

Its like an entirely different motor now! 

here are the arms I ordered - they came with the studs.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331200759275...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT













https://youtu.be/kEgEg22QdYI


----------



## duckfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Whoa..... very cool!

I have a bunch of old truck tool box lid shocks out in the shop. Wheels are turning :-k


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 5, 2015)

I have those lying around my shop......guess I have some work to do.


----------



## Y_J (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmmm and to think I just put a couple in the trash today. Guess I'll dig them back out in the morning. Sure glad it ain't Tues. (trash day) yet..
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 6, 2015)

the link to the ebay sale has apparently expired. here is a working link...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331200759275


----------



## vahunter (Apr 7, 2015)

Good job! Did you put one on each side? I might have to do this.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes one on each side


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 7, 2015)

That's fantastic - looks like it helps keep the whole thing from slamming down when you deploy it too...is there any trick to aligning the studs? or just set them with it in the open position with the strut extended?


----------



## bassin_da_U.P. (Apr 7, 2015)

I was just looking at some new Trolling motors and they also have added this to them. Good thinking


----------



## Johnny (Apr 7, 2015)

wow ! sixteen bucks ??

Jeep Grand Cherokee Hood Lift Supports at the auto parts store is bout 35-$60.

good find !!

Please elaborate on the deploying and retrieving difference you notice before and after the mod.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 7, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> wow ! sixteen bucks ??
> 
> Jeep Grand Cherokee Hood Lift Supports at the auto parts store is bout 35-$60.
> 
> ...



Im 6'5" and 235 lbs, and i had to stand up out of my seat onto the front deck to get directly over the motor to lift it up before. Now, i can pull on the rope from my seat and it slowly comes up - my 4 year old nephew was able to stow and deploy it by himself in the driveway.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 7, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> That's fantastic - looks like it helps keep the whole thing from slamming down when you deploy it too...is there any trick to aligning the studs? or just set them with it in the open position with the strut extended?



I simply used a tape measure to find out where it would mount up at the max extended range (11" for this one), and the max swing of the mount ( i found it to be where the mount made a 90 degree angle, not when it was full stowed.) I double checked that it wouldnt bottom out the shock when it was fully deployed, and just rough drilled the holes on the side of caution. The shock never full extends or compresses (within a half inch max of both), so its constantly under pressure and cant bang around.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 7, 2015)

also, using a 19/64" drill bit allowed me to simply screw the studs directly into the mount. no tapping or putting a nut on the other side required. VERY solid and no flex at all.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is the updated Ebay listing the same as the one you bought from that included the studs? I don't see them mentioned and wasn't sure if I'd have to find them as well.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 8, 2015)

same exact thing i ordered, but may want to message them to be sure.


----------

